# Test fears!



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

This coming Saturday I am to test for my purple belt in SKK. My concern is my knee. I hyper-extended it back in November and it has been giving me trouble since then. I want to test becuase I know Im ready but Im afraid that I will hurt myself even more. Ive been working out since I hurt it and it seems to be getting better, but Im still nervous. I havent pushed myself since I hurt my knee so I dont know what to expect. Im not the type of person to give up if I feel pain and I will push myself to succeed, this could be a problem. What are your suggestions? 

B


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> This coming Saturday I am to test for my purple belt in SKK. My concern is my knee. I hyper-extended it back in November and it has been giving me trouble since then. I want to test becuase I know Im ready but Im afraid that I will hurt myself even more. Ive been working out since I hurt it and it seems to be getting better, but Im still nervous. I havent pushed myself since I hurt my knee so I dont know what to expect. Im not the type of person to give up if I feel pain and I will push myself to succeed, this could be a problem. What are your suggestions?
> 
> B


 
Have you seen a doctor?  If not, it may be a good idea to get to one, especially seeing that its still bothering you.  I injured my knee a few years ago.  The pain was intense and I felt like I was 100 yrs old, with the way I was walking, or trying to walk.   Anyway, they gave me some exerices to do, and I had physical therapy sessions a few times a week.  

As much as I hate to say it, if its bothering you that much, it may be best to wait on the test.  I'd rather be 100% than risk injuring myself further.

Good luck with everything and if you do decide to test anyway, best of luck to you. 

Let us know how things go!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Have you seen a doctor? If not, it may be a good idea to get to one, especially seeing that its still bothering you. I injured my knee a few years ago. The pain was intense and I felt like I was 100 yrs old, with the way I was walking, or trying to walk.  Anyway, they gave me some exerices to do, and I had physical therapy sessions a few times a week.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, if its bothering you that much, it may be best to wait on the test. I'd rather be 100% than risk injuring myself further.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Have you seen a doctor?  If not, it may be a good idea to get to one, especially seeing that its still bothering you.  I injured my knee a few years ago.  The pain was intense and I felt like I was 100 yrs old, with the way I was walking, or trying to walk.   Anyway, they gave me some exerices to do, and I had physical therapy sessions a few times a week.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, if its bothering you that much, it may be best to wait on the test.  I'd rather be 100% than risk injuring myself further.
> 
> ...


Its not so much hurting all the time like it used to. It just really stiff in the morning and the strength that used to be there is gone because I was favoring it or so long. I went to the doctor and he said there might be minor tearing and that I could get an MRI if I wanted to but he recommended riding a bike and doing minimal weight excersises to help the healing process. Im able to do squat lifts with no pain now. This is a good sign I think, but as everyone knows testing is a whole different ball game. I guess Ill just see how things go, I might just have to try and test but if it starts to bother me I might just have to swallow my pride and bow out. 

B


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Its not so much hurting all the time like it used to. It just really stiff in the morning and the strength that used to be there is gone because I was favoring it or so long. I went to the doctor and he said there might be minor tearing and that I could get an MRI if I wanted to but he recommended riding a bike and doing minimal weight excersises to help the healing process. Im able to do squat lifts with no pain now. This is a good sign I think, but as everyone knows testing is a whole different ball game. I guess Ill just see how things go, I might just have to try and test but if it starts to bother me I might just have to swallow my pride and bow out.
> 
> B


 
Was this a regular doctor or a specialist?  I would suggest seeing a specialist.  I had an MRI and they found that I was very close to tearing my ACL.  The exercies they had me do, were specific to aid in the rebuilding of the balance and strength in my leg.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Was this a regular doctor or a specialist?  I would suggest seeing a specialist.  I had an MRI and they found that I was very close to tearing my ACL.  The exercies they had me do, were specific to aid in the rebuilding of the balance and strength in my leg.


It was a regular doctor. I might make an appointment with a specialist just to be safe. The pain has never been intense like you described its just been there and since I injured some activities seemed to bother it now when they didnt before. As far as test I still dont know what I should do. I might postpone it just to make sure

B


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> It was a regular doctor. I might make an appointment with a specialist just to be safe. The pain has never been intense like you described its just been there and since I injured some activities seemed to bother it now when they didnt before. As far as test I still dont know what I should do. I might postpone it just to make sure
> 
> B


 
Thats probably your best bet. Never hurts (no pun intended) to get a 2nd opinion. 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Thats probably your best bet. Never hurts (no pun intended) to get a 2nd opinion.
> 
> Mike


LOL! Plus even if I was to test I would probably be so cautios about my knee that I wouldnt be able to concentrate completely. 

B


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> LOL! Plus even if I was to test I would probably be so cautios about my knee that I wouldnt be able to concentrate completely.
> 
> B


 
Well, there ya go....get to a specialist, get the knee checked and hold off on the test at least for now.  I'm sure your inst. would want you to do the same, so you could perform to the best of your ability! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Well, there ya go....get to a specialist, get the knee checked and hold off on the test at least for now.  I'm sure your inst. would want you to do the same, so you could perform to the best of your ability!
> 
> Mike


Ive already made an appointment for next week. Hopefully I will get some good news. Thanks for the help

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 14, 2007)

MJS, I thought you might like to know that I decided to test. I went to a specialtist yesterday (cancellation at the last minute I was lucky). No MRI but by the way I described what was going on he said that more than likely Ive streched them out. He gave me a list of excersises to do to stregthen them, but if there is not progress in a month he wants me to get an MRI. I also talked to my instructor for like 30mins about it and he encourage me to do what I felt was best, but he told me that he would make it a point to do things in a certain order that would put the least amount of strain on my legs as possible. So that being said if all goes well after sunday I should be a purple belt. Thanks again for all the help I appreciate it.

B


----------



## BigKiai (Mar 14, 2007)

Have a great test! I think you were wise to have the knee checked out by a doctor first.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> MJS, I thought you might like to know that I decided to test. I went to a specialtist yesterday (cancellation at the last minute I was lucky). No MRI but by the way I described what was going on he said that more than likely Ive streched them out. He gave me a list of excersises to do to stregthen them, but if there is not progress in a month he wants me to get an MRI. I also talked to my instructor for like 30mins about it and he encourage me to do what I felt was best, but he told me that he would make it a point to do things in a certain order that would put the least amount of strain on my legs as possible. So that being said if all goes well after sunday I should be a purple belt. Thanks again for all the help I appreciate it.
> 
> B


 
AWESOME!!  Good luck on the test, and please let us know how things went. 

Mike


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 17, 2007)

if you can try to get a knee brace for the test.. this way it will give you a little more support than nothing at all.. you dont need to go out and get one that you see all the line men wearing in the NFL but i would deffinatly go to a sports store and get some sort of soft knee brace or get it wrapped by some one that knows a little about sports medicin how to properly wrap a knee for activities like in a belt test.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

For everone that would like to know I passed my test. It got shaky there for a little bit ecspecially during the kicks but it went pretty well after that. Im very excited cant wait to learn some new stuff

B


----------



## kosho (Mar 19, 2007)

*KempoGuy06*






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_751234", true);  
Martial Talk
*2nd* Black Belt




Who do you train with in KY? 
 Is it  Alan M?
Kosho


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

No I train under Jonathan Drake

B


----------



## MJS (Mar 19, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> For everone that would like to know I passed my test. It got shaky there for a little bit ecspecially during the kicks but it went pretty well after that. Im very excited cant wait to learn some new stuff
> 
> B


 
AWESOME!!  Congrats on your new rank!!  Keep training hard!!!:ultracool :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

MJS said:


> AWESOME!!  Congrats on your new rank!!  Keep training hard!!!:ultracool :ultracool
> 
> Mike


Thanks a lot. 

B


----------



## kosho (Mar 19, 2007)

does he have a web page  and where is it in KY?
thanks
 steve


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

The name of my school is Bluegass Martial Atrs. its in Lousiville, J-town to be exact if you are familiar with the area

B


----------



## kosho (Mar 19, 2007)

Who was his teacher  and is he still learning?  he is a 1st degree in SKK?

Kosho


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

his instructor is Mr. James Wright. Yes he is a 1st degree in SKK (almost a 2nd) and he is still learning

B


----------



## kosho (Mar 19, 2007)

his instructor is *Mr. James Wright.* Yes he is a 1st degree in SKK (almost a 2nd) and he is still learning

Mr. James Wright  is he still a 5th Degree in SKK.  when he was my Teacher back in mass he was a 2nd Degree. back in the 80's.

Mr. Wright was also Jean Louis Arseneau. instructor in Mass and KY.
who got to 3rd under him.  just shows how much a small world it is out there.
Keep up the Great work  and nice Job on your purple Belt test.
Kosho


----------



## BigKiai (Mar 19, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> For everone that would like to know I passed my test. It got shaky there for a little bit ecspecially during the kicks but it went pretty well after that. Im very excited cant wait to learn some new stuff
> 
> B


 

Congrats on the test!!

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

kosho said:


> his instructor is *Mr. James Wright.* Yes he is a 1st degree in SKK (almost a 2nd) and he is still learning
> 
> Mr. James Wright  is he still a 5th Degree in SKK.  when he was my Teacher back in mass he was a 2nd Degree. back in the 80's.
> 
> ...


5th or 6th i cant remember. Thanks and I will.

B


----------

